# taking dogs to Greece



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Hi. Has anyone arranged a flight for a pet dog to Greece? We are planning to go for one month this September ( I know it's too late to get passports for that trip) and in spring, and then a 3 month stay in September 2015- I have 2 lovely dogs pay £20 a day for a lady to look after them at home when we go. I dont want to leave them behind, now this is becoming part of our regular plans. Does anyone know the rough cost of flying a dog/s out and back and have any experiences to share? We assumed the only option would be to go by car if we were taking dogs, though it is a long journey to the Peloppenese. Balancing the cost of leaving them at home, I wonder if a flight is in fact more expensive? Does anyone have any experiences to share on taking dogs with them on extended stays to Greece and bringing back. We havent got pet passports yet sp please share any experiences on that too


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

You still have plenty of time to sort out Pet Passports for this year if you wanted to. Defra chenged the rules some time ago and you only have to wait for 3 weeks after the rabies jab before travelling.

If you want to fly the dogs out there and back from the UK, I don't think there are any flight companies that let you take them into the cabin with you. They would have to be crated and kept in the plane's hold during the flight. It should be a heated, pressurised part of the hold so the dogs should be OK - other than the natural stress they might experience from the unnatural situation.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview


----------

